# Measuring huge on ultrasound--7.7lbs at 34 weeks



## 555Baby (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi, we just had a 34 week ultrasound because the baby was suspected to have some kidney problems at the 20 week u/s (everything is fine now.) However, during the scan they did measurements to estimate fetal weight and are estimating that he is 7.7 lbs! That seems huge to me--esp since I thought babies gain most of their weight in the last few weeks of pregnancy. I'm pretty much freaking out. My first pregnancy went to 41 weeks--I hate to think of how big this baby would be at that point.

What do you think? Should I be concerned? Did anyone have a huge fetal weight estimate from ultrasound and then still have a normal sized baby?


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

The later in pregnancy, the more inaccurate those weight estimations are. Beyond that, unless you have gestational diabetes, you aren't going to grow a baby too big for you.

My first child was 7 lb, 2 oz. I was told that I'd just not ever make babies bigger than that, because I struggled so much to birth him. Then, my 2nd baby was 7 lb, 8 oz and again was told, I'd probably not ever make any baby bigger, because she had a really hard time slipping under my pelvis. Then, my last baby was the easiest. I didn't feel hindered at all while birthing her. Instead of a modified squat laying on my back, I chose instinctually a different position. It was the easiest time I've ever had birthing. And.... she weighed a full pound more than either of my other kids.

So, don't be afraid of how mjuch your baby weighs. Be afraid if your care provider is scaring you... then you probably need to change providers.


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

1. As I am sure everyone else will tell you, ultrasound estimates of weight at that stage are fairly notorious for their inaccuracy.

2. Big babies aren't necessarily harder to birth. Most of what they gain at the end is fat, which compresses.


----------



## FreeThinkinMama (Aug 3, 2004)

Ultrasound weight guesstimates are notorious for being inaccurate. They are typically off 1 lb in either direction but I've talked to women online who had ultrasounds that were off by 2-3 lbs! I sure hope your doctor isn't talking induction or c-section based on the ultrasound. How are your fundal height measurements?

My own experience, my dd was supposed to be up to 9 lbs at 40 weeks, she was actually 7.14 when I was induced. I always measured right on target when they checked fundal height btw. I have a SIL who's first baby was 9 lbs and so with her second they were worried she would get too big and they induced her early, thinking she was actually 8 lbs but she was 6 lbs and ended up in the NICU.

more info here:

http://parenting.ivillage.com/pregna...8nbq-2,00.html


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

Quote:

What do you think? Should I be concerned? Did anyone have a huge fetal weight estimate from ultrasound and then still have a normal sized baby?
I was told that my first child would be a "monster" at over 8 lbs.







:

He was born at almost 40 weeks, 6 lb 14 oz.

OTOH, they guessed right with my second one, and he was nearly 10 lbs but, it was a 4 hour labor, start to finish, far easier and more wonderful than the birth with the small baby.

Sometimes (maybe more often than not) medical professionals don't have clue when it comes to babies and birthing.
Don't let their estimate trouble you. It could very well be wrong. And if they're right, it is possible to birth a big baby.


----------



## 555Baby (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks mamas!

My fundal height measurements have been normal (I measured 34 inches at this week's appointment) though I do feel bigger than I did with my first pregnancy--or at least carrying more "out front".

I haven't seen my midwife about this yet--in fact I'm not scheduled to see her until almost 2 weeks from now since I just had an appointment this week. The ultrasound was done at a totally different place that just does ultrasounds. So, no, my caregiver is definitely not trying to scare me or threatening a c/s (and I would be surprised if she did when I see her--she is very laid back and pro-natural birth.)


----------



## FreeThinkinMama (Aug 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark* 
The later in pregnancy, the more inaccurate those weight estimations are. Beyond that, unless you have gestational diabetes, you aren't going to grow a baby too big for you.

I was diagnosed with GD dring my last pg and that was always the fear, that I wold have a big baby even though I followed the diet and kept track of my sugars. My dd was tiny when she was born though, she wore preemie clothing for weeks.


----------



## Viriditas (Aug 30, 2004)

Go watch a few episodes of A Baby Story. That will make you feel better. It's amazing how many times they say, "Oh, the baby will be ten gazillion pounds if we don't induce" and the mother ends up having a 6 1/2 lb baby. It's disgusting.


----------



## mom2L (Nov 28, 2006)

My first measured around 10 pounds on U/S three days before she was born at 7.14. This one measured 9.9 at 36 weeks, so you talk about freaking out! My fundal measurements are big too, so we'll see. I know several people who's ultrasounds were two pounds heavier than the kid was. I'm hoping mine will be that way! Good luck!


----------



## mother culture (Oct 19, 2004)

You can switch your diet to a whole foods diet mostly veggies and beans/rice. Stop eating all sugar and bread products and limit the dairy. An have fish, chicken, or tofu once per day. Drinking a lot of water and raspberry leaf tea also helps you proccess nutrients. Try not to worry and don't let them ultrasound you any more just visualize a perfect baby fitting through your mama bones! You need to believe in yourself and look into optimal fetal possitioning so baby cooperates on birth day!


----------



## Salihah (Dec 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viriditas* 
Go watch a few episodes of A Baby Story. That will make you feel better. It's amazing how many times they say, "Oh, the baby will be ten gazillion pounds if we don't induce" and the mother ends up having a 6 1/2 lb baby. It's disgusting.

How true!

Hang in there, mama, you're baby sounds like it should be a nice, healthy size. Those ultrasound measurements can be goofy sometimes. Congratulations on your up coming birth!


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

My son's birthmother had US measurements like yours. She did have big babies. 11lbers. He was her smallest but was born early due to Pre-E. He weighed 6lbs11oz at 35 weeks.


----------

